# فيديو عن صناعة الصابون السائل



## mohamed seddari (21 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
تدعيما للشرح النظري عن كيفية صناعة الصابون السائل اردت المشاركة بهدا الفيديو الرائع وهو على هدا الرابط 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUn0tDGhrIU&feature=related


----------



## ابو بلقيس (23 يناير 2012)

حلو الفيديو........الله يعطيك العافية اخي محمد ولا يحرمنا جديدك


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (23 يناير 2012)

بوركت


----------



## mohamed seddari (23 يناير 2012)

شكرا :20:


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (23 يناير 2012)

سلمت يداك وبورك فيك


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (24 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------

